# Wedding Vows



## Saenis (May 3, 2018)

My fiancé and I are getting married soon and we are trying to find some good vows. The ceremony itself already has many references from Tolkien as we are huge Tolkien fans. However, I have been looking for true vows from any kind of wedding through middle earth.

I thought Arwen and Aragon had vows in their secret wedding, but I guess not. Or maybe I didn't read close enough. I don't think there are any in the movie trilogy either. But maybe I am wrong.  This is why I am coming to the Tolkien experts!

I am looking for anything, even if I would have to tweak it somehow to make it modern. Does anyone know of any or have any suggestions?


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (May 4, 2018)

Congratulations Saenis, best of luck and happiness to you both.

Here's the text concerning Aragorn and Arwen, though I doubt if it's useful; maybe the Silmarillion could have other examples.

_And there upon that hill they looked east to the Shadow and west to the Twilight, and they plighted their troth and were glad.
‘And Arwen said: “Dark is the Shadow, and yet my heart rejoices; for you, Estel, shall be among the great whose valour will destroy it.’’
‘But Aragorn answered: “Alas! I cannot foresee it, and how it may come to pass is hidden from me. Yet with your hope I will hope. And the Shadow I utterly reject. But neither, lady, is the Twilight for me; for I am mortal, and if you will cleave to me, Evenstar, then the Twilight you must also renounce.’’
‘And she stood then as still as a white tree, looking into the West, and at last she said: “I will cleave to you, Dúnadan, and turn from the Twilight. Yet there lies the land of my people and the long home of all my kin.’’ She loved her father dearly._​


----------

